

Marvin Minsky: Symbolic vs. Connectionist - ced
http://web.media.mit.edu/~minsky/papers/SymbolicVs.Connectionist.html

======
ced
<http://web.media.mit.edu/~minsky/> has more articles (some science fiction as
well)

